# Parvi Party



## John M (Jan 16, 2010)

5 of my 6 Parvi's currently in bloom. #6 opened a few days after this photo was taken.

Clockwise from bottom left:

Paph. Liberty Taiwan 'Charlie'
Paph. delenatii
Paph. armeniacum 'Hope'
Paph. (Memoria Larry Heuer x micranthum) 'Omentum'
Paph. Fumi's Delight


----------



## Shiva (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice John. I wish I had at least one in flower..


----------



## GuRu (Jan 16, 2010)

That's a lovely parade !! :drool: :drool: :drool:
Each of them is a beauty and all are very well cultivated. Please pass my praise to your gardener!! 

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## etex (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW!! Great show!! All are lovely and very well grown!! I really like the deep pots the P Liberty Taiwan'Charlie and P. Fumi's Delight are in!! Thanks for sharing the party!


----------



## orcoholic (Jan 16, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2010)

:clap::clap:AWESOME PARTY !!! :drool::drool::drool:
:clap::clap: Well done John! That Liberty Taiwan is spectacular!


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh, they all are so nice! Well done! :clap:


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks all!



etex said:


> WOW!! Great show!! All are lovely and very well grown!! I really like the deep pots the P Liberty Taiwan'Charlie and P. Fumi's Delight are in!! Thanks for sharing the party!



The "pots" are cheap, 9 oz, plastic drinking glasses, purchased from the grocery store! They're just the right size for this size of plant. They last for years and you can watch the root growth because the glasses are crystal clear. I just use a sharp pair of scissors to cut a couple slivers from around the bottom edge for drainage. For larger plants, I often use clear, plastic tubs, purchased from the deli counter at the grocery store.


----------



## Hera (Jan 16, 2010)

Very nice lineup. I like the drinking glass idea as well. I've been using Ball brand plastic freezer containers. They are narrow and deep and I use a soldering iron to burn holes for drainage. They are thick walled enough to be sturdy and reuseable.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 16, 2010)

That's amazing! :drool:


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 16, 2010)

wow... gorgeous group!


----------



## Candace (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey, I want to come to this party.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 16, 2010)

Candace said:


> Hey, I want to come to this party.



and I want this party in my house! :evil:


----------



## jblanford (Jan 16, 2010)

And like what everyone said what an "AWESOME" party.... Jim.


----------



## malibucarl (Jan 16, 2010)

*beautiful*



John M said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> The "pots" are cheap, 9 oz, plastic drinking glasses, purchased from the grocery store! They're just the right size for this size of plant. They last for years and you can watch the root growth because the glasses are crystal clear. I just use a sharp pair of scissors to cut a couple slivers from around the bottom edge for drainage. For larger plants, I often use clear, plastic tubs, purchased from the deli counter at the grocery store.



A beautiful group John.
I use the same "pot" suppliers as you. For larger Home Depot paint dept. is good.
Carl


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 16, 2010)

When you guys use those drinking cups for pots, do you vary the size of your media at all? Like, using larger pieces at the bottom, smaller stuff higher up?

Fantastic party, I wanna be invited. :clap:


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, that's a party I would like to be invited to :clap::drool:.

Susan


----------



## Wendy (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw this party in person...it was amazing! :drool:


----------



## tenman (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow! What an eye-popping display! You must be doing everything just right!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome grouping. And they are high quality


----------



## Jorch (Jan 16, 2010)

great growing!! such a beautifully grown group of parvi! :clap:


----------



## Ernie (Jan 16, 2010)

That's a swell party! Maybe the "after party" will make some nice offspring? If I were that Liberty Taiwan, I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off myself (i.e. self it). 

-Ernie


----------



## emydura (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks amazing. Dazzling colours. 

David


----------



## Bolero (Jan 16, 2010)

They are all quality flowers, nicely grown!!! I had some of mine in deep pots like that but for some reason they weren't drying out for me. I have put them in shallower pots for the time being though. Yours are growing really well.

Note: Your leaves are more green than mine as well which is also interesting. I have two layers of shade cloth but perhaps it's not enough.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Pete (Jan 16, 2010)

great photo!


----------



## papheteer (Jan 16, 2010)

GREAT job JOHN! I see that you haven't repotted those plants since you bought them from me! How's the media doing? Do you grow them cool? warm?


----------



## toddybear (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW! I'm so jealous! Of the 9 parvis I have only Wossner Armenijack is in bloom while Lynleigh Koopowitz is just spiking (mind you, three of my parvis are just small seedlings). I'm rather taken with Omentum!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 16, 2010)

Fantastic display!


----------



## John M (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks again, everyone!




malibucarl said:


> A beautiful group John.
> I use the same "pot" suppliers as you. For larger Home Depot paint dept. is good.
> Carl



I had a friend who mentioned that years ago. I've never checked out Home Depot for the paint mixer tubs. 'Must put that on my shopping list. I like the clear pots. I get a kick out of watching happy roots grow!



Yoyo Jo said:


> When you guys use those drinking cups for pots, do you vary the size of your media at all? Like, using larger pieces at the bottom, smaller stuff higher up?



I have some plants from other people in these pots and they often do use extra drainage. Generally, I don't bother when I'm potting in them. I prefer to make up the mix with drainage material all throughout.



Ernie said:


> That's a swell party! Maybe the "after party" will make some nice offspring? If I were that Liberty Taiwan, I wouldn't be able to keep my hands off myself (i.e. self it).



I'll think about that. Although, it's a first bloom seedling and I generally wouldn't do that to such a young plant.



Bolero said:


> Note: Your leaves are more green than mine as well which is also interesting. I have two layers of shade cloth but perhaps it's not enough.



These plants are getting full sun from October through to mid-March. I use 50% shade the rest of the year. I believe the nice green colour is because I supplemented with Epsom Salts during last summer's growing season. Prior to that, I noticed a lot of plants would yellow over the summertime and by fall, some plants were downright yellow (not just Paphs; but, all types). Last year, I saw no yellowing at all. It was a huge difference from years before.



Papheteer said:


> GREAT job JOHN! I see that you haven't repotted those plants since you bought them from me! How's the media doing? Do you grow them cool? warm?



You were a fairly dry grower and I'm a fairly wet grower. So, the medium in the ones that I got from you was in pretty good shape; but, it's degraded a lot since then during the 18 months they've been in my humid/wet greenhouse. They all need repotting this spring. I grow them intermediate.


----------



## raymond (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a really great collection WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd be very happy with a display like that!!! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay Parvi paphs!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2010)

Great party indeed! Nice range of flowers.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh yes, there they are all together: Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Sangii (Jan 18, 2010)

lovely display indeed :clap:


----------



## Ruth (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh so lovely!


----------



## Damas (Jan 18, 2010)

Splendid ! :drool:


----------



## Ayreon (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW..how beautiful!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice John,that is great


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 19, 2010)

Marvelous display, congratulations for there culture. My preferences go to: Paph. Liberty Taiwan 'Charlie' and Paph. (Memoria Larry Heuer x micranthum) 'Omentum', but it is a personal opinion. I also have a few Parvis: Ho Chi Min, vietnamense, Magic Lantern and In-Charm Handel (delenatii x hangianum) Parvis are well adapted to the climate we have here in Belgium. When those you show us will be available in Europe it will be for me difficult to resist.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll give them Rose's 5 drools !:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:
I also use clear cups/deli containers and love seeing the roots !:clap:


----------



## John M (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everybody! Thanks Gilda for the 5 drools! LOL! I'm honoured!


----------



## etex (Jan 20, 2010)

Great tips on the plastic cups, deli containers, and paint mixing tubs!! Save lots of money!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 20, 2010)

Extraordinary!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, John! Nice! I'm pervin' for your parvis :rollhappy:


----------



## Orchidzrule (Jan 20, 2010)

A most impressive display and inspiring to new slipper enthusiasts to see what can be done! Gorgeous!!!


----------

